# Does my dog has a stuffed nose or a collapsed trachea?



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Our 7-month old Maltese, Toby, woke me in the middle of the night with a sort of snorting - as though he had a really blocked nose and was trying to catch his breath. I suppose it could sound like a goose honk (I've never really heard a goose honk though) and it went on sporadically through the night, sometimes only momentarily, sometimes much longer.

It's about 10:30 in the morning now and he's still doing it, sporadically with his inhaling/exhaling. It doesn't sound like it's coming from his throat/mouth (which makes me pray that it's not a CT) but rather through his nose, which is dry, which makes me think it's not kennel cough. Then again, the throat and nose are connected...so it could still be CT...I just don't know!

Also, I'm pretty sure it's not reverse sneezing, as he does get that when he's playing or meeting new people. It doesn't sound the same and he's not lunging his head forward as usual. 

I've read the dozens of threads on CT and other websites trying to research more clarified symptoms, including YouTube for videos but I just can't be sure. And we will be scheduling a visit to the vet, but I wanted to get some more information before going as I don't really trust our vet and can't really change vets at the moment. 

And I don't know if this is at all connected, but he was REALLY lethargic yesterday, choosing to just sit in the same spot or just sleep in my arms, rather than his usual bouncy, crazy, running-in-circles self. Granted, he did graduate from intermediate class yesterday, but he's never THAT tired. And we practically had to force feed him his meals, adding hot water to his kibble (but he could just be bored of his food...he does get picky). And this morning and yesterday morning, after waking up, he had really soft stools that stained his potty pad. 

Oh, and final FYI, he's usually on a harness, except for class where we use a collar, which we did use yesterday for his graduation. I'm PRAYING his trachea didn't collapse from the collar in the excitement of graduation. I feel so guilty already.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like reverse sneeze (maybe allergy related) or kennel cough. A wet/dry nose doesn't mean anything. I have seen a strain of kennel cough that a boarding facility near us always had and it started with sneezing.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like reverse sneeze and he probably had a bad dream or laid wrong and woke up with it so if you put your finger over nostrils and open mouth and it stops then reverse sneeze. I will post my thread with the differences as i posted videos of the three things ct, reverse sneeze and kennel cough - sneezing sounds like human sneezing as my girl has been sneezing due to allergies lately - also video tape on you digital camera when it happens as that can help vet and us determine 



QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Apr 20 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765193


> Our 7-month old Maltese, Toby, woke me in the middle of the night with a sort of snorting - as though he had a really blocked nose and was trying to catch his breath. I suppose it could sound like a goose honk (I've never really heard a goose honk though) and it went on sporadically through the night, sometimes only momentarily, sometimes much longer.
> 
> It's about 10:30 in the morning now and he's still doing it, sporadically with his inhaling/exhaling. It doesn't sound like it's coming from his throat/mouth (which makes me pray that it's not a CT) but rather through his nose, which is dry, which makes me think it's not kennel cough. Then again, the throat and nose are connected...so it could still be CT...I just don't know!
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...llapsed+trachea


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd definitely try to record it for your vet. I just did that myself.I recorded Hannah making a strange sound sometimes when she gets really excited & barky. Chest x-rays were recommended & she checked out fine.


----------

